# Florida PD Help



## jnamc (Apr 13, 2005)

Looking for a little help/advice, I am thinking about moving down to Florida (Fort Lauderdale area) at the beginning of the 2007 calendar year. I like many have been struggling to score a position in Mass. and have gotten to the point that I am now looking out of state. 

I have been looking specifically at the Ft. Lauderdale, Broward County and Boca Raton departments (mainly because I would be living in Ft. Lauderdale). I know that there are some Florida officers that visit this site and was hoping that they (or anyone who could answer) could help me out with a few questions.



-how long does the hiring process take? From my research it looks like there is a uniform written and physical test that is accepted by all departments. Is it possible to make 2-3 trips down to get everything squared away or is it better to go down and get a regular job first? Also, if I begin the process while living in Ma how soon should I start if I am not planning to move down there until 2007.



-do many departments work around the schedules for out of state applicants? Or do they just tell you to be there on xyz and if you cant make it then you are done?



-finally, out of the departments I listed is there one that is better than the other?



Thanks I appreciate any feedback.

Jnamc


----------



## PearlOnyx (Jun 28, 2002)

JN,

Check your PM's.


----------



## Mitpo62 (Jan 13, 2004)

Florida is a great place to break in to the field. You will certainly earn every penny!


----------



## PBC FL Cop (Oct 22, 2003)

jnamc said:


> I have been looking specifically at the Ft. Lauderdale, Broward County and Boca Raton departments (mainly because I would be living in Ft. Lauderdale). I know that there are some Florida officers that visit this site and was hoping that they (or anyone who could answer) could help me out with a few questions.




Those are all decent agencies to work for.




jnamc said:


> -how long does the hiring process take?




Its depends on the agency.



jnamc said:


> -do many departments work around the schedules for out of state applicants? Or do they just tell you to be there on xyz and if you cant make it then you are done?




Alot of agencies will work with you.




jnamc said:


> -finally, out of the departments I listed is there one that is better than the other?




There are good and bad points with any agency.

[/QUOTE]

Good luck, most agencies in South Florida are hiring


----------



## SPS5592 (Nov 8, 2002)

The way in works down here is , you go to an academy at the local college on your own dime(no body sponsors) and then you send out your resume to the departments. Usually there are dept's at the graduations asking the instructors which candidates did well. This is how it works in my county(Pasco,north of Tampa)


----------



## PearlOnyx (Jun 28, 2002)

SPS,

Several state agencies sponsor.


----------



## Guest (Jun 24, 2006)

I know many agencies will sponsor recruits through the academy. There is an interesting article about the competition and need for officers in Florida @ http://www.nbc-2.com/articles/readarticle.asp?articleid=7654.

Does anybody know if the Fort Myers Police Department pays it's employees while they are being trained at the academy?

If anyone has any info on the Fort Myers Police Department or other Southwest FL Depts. please let me know.


----------



## Mitpo62 (Jan 13, 2004)

I worked in Pinellas County for almost 8 years. Great area, lots to do, and they sure will keep you busy. Check out www.policestandards.org for a list of agencies and their requirements. Florida is not a bad place to start; get some great experience and then come home, if that's what you choose.


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2006)

Mitpo62, out of curiosity where did you work?

I can't speak for anywhere else in Florida, but I'm in St. Petersburg. Like all things, there are ups & downs to everything... The upside: the departments here are quite modern, good equipment, good funding (compared to Mass anyway), etc. The bad news... You will WORK here. Some of the cities in FL have crime rates that are unreal and the manpower is crap! I haven't been on the street all that long here, and I know that I have experience that some officers would never get in 20 years with other departments.

For anyone that knows the Pinellas County area well, I work on the south side of St Pete. It's an area where homicides, violent robberies, wepons violations, and battery on LEO's is the norm. If you want to get dirty and hit the ground running, this is a GREAT place to learn to be a cop.


----------



## SPS5592 (Nov 8, 2002)

Yeah I guess they do, just got on with Pinellas County. The sponsoring is new/not frequent here. But it worked out well, started the process around Aug1 and got on pretty quick.


----------



## Mitpo62 (Jan 13, 2004)

I worked in Largo. Sorry about the long delay responding; must have missed these posts. I went through the academy in '86; had a number of friends that were on in St. Pete and the SO. The southside is tough; heck, the whole county is just busting at the seams. You are right in saying that you'll do more there in five or so years than many folks do elsewhere their whole careers. That's probably why it is such a great place to get started. I found the law easy to comprehend and apply too; i.e., every burglary is a felony; hitting a cop is a felony; many crimes you can arrest for in the past (disorderly conduct, simple A&B), etc. Here in Mass the law can be convoluted, murky, and nebulous (sp?).....

Correct too that equipment, training, and specialty opportunities are second to none. The reason for manpower issues is because there are so many agencies and they all compete with one another for officers. It is a very fluid field in Florida; once certified you can work anywhere. 

I have alot of great memories of the job there and wouldn't trade my experiences for anything. I wish you well. Just stay safe and keep your head low. Stay in touch, too!


----------

